
You’re So Vain, You Probably Think This Smart Mirror Is About You - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2017/01/27/simplehuman-wide-view-iot-mirror-internet-of-things-smart-ho
======
mattcoles
Does this thing have any features other than some LED lights? I can't seem to
find there being many other features than that on the website and the author
doesn't seem to discuss any either. £300 seems a little steep for a light-up
mirror, hardly a 'smart' mirror.

~~~
alexwoodcreates
Hi Matt,

It is steep in terms of price - the LED lights are the main party feature...
you can also use them as an alarm clock and take pictures on your phone and
then match the light tone from where you took them.

